# another exhaust thread



## subblink (Jul 31, 2002)

*Best Exhaust setup? please help*

Ok, I know there is a ton of threads on different exhaust setups, but there all wicked long so I thought it would be easier to start a new one.

I'm looking to replace my muffler and tip. My question is, What muffler will give me the deepest sound? should i use a straight through muffler or go with a 1in - 2 out setup? Also, resonators, what difference will they make? and will the exuast tip make any difference. 

This is for a B13 Ga16, with a 1.75" exhaust, no cat  the rest is stock. Any help would be much appreciated. I dont have a lot of cash so don't start talking about cat backs and all new piping and all that. 

Thanks


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> Ok, I know there is a ton of threads on different exhaust setups, but there all wicked long so I thought it would be easier to start a new one.


So you are too lazy to read the info. and expect us to answer?



> I'm looking to replace my muffler and tip. My question is, What muffler will give me the deepest sound? should i use a straight through muffler or go with a 1in - 2 out setup? Also, resonators, what difference will they make? and will the exuast tip make any difference.


First of all, there are 1000s of different mufflers anywhere from cheap ass $40 eBay ones up to real performance mufflers so asking which will give you the best sound is like asking what the prettiest fish in the ocean is.

Secondly, a muffler alone will next to nothing for performance on your car (maybe 3hp top, 1-2hp is the usual result). All that will happen is your car will be loud, obnoxious, and you will be out a couple hundred bucks. Save up the money and buy an intake and header before you worry about exhaust. Once you have these, save up for a CAT-back system.

Third, put your CAT back on. The Nissan CAT is extremely free flowing and killing the environment and committing a federal offense is not worth 1hp (literally).

Finally, read everything on exhaust, intake, and headers at se-r.net


----------



## subblink (Jul 31, 2002)

I've done a search on exhaust systems and everyone keeps saying "buy a cat back". Well i dont have the cash for one so, I've decided to go with a glasspack and maybe a new muffler. My question is, what order (to your knowlegde) would give me the deepest sound or would it make a differnece?

Cat-Glasspack-muffler?
or
Cat-muffler-glasspack?
or
Cat-glasspack (no muffler)?

and also, would a different tip make any difference?

Thanks

My car is a stock ga16 sentra if you need to know


----------



## olsaltybastard (May 11, 2003)

Cat-Glasspack-muffler will most likely give you the deepest sound. The reason everyone keeps telling you to get a cat back is because the companies that make them have done all of the research for you. They have experimented with different size resonators, pipe diameters, and muffler length/size. This is why they cost so much. This is also why they don't sound like the fifty dollar fart can you want to put on your car. I totally understand you are strapped for cash, and just want a low cost exhaust. A lot of people suggest going to an exhaust shop, and having them build you a custom cat-back, usually for less than $300. Best of luck to you!


----------

